

Dollar Shave Club - AHorihuela
https://www.dollarshaveclub.com/

======
ZeroGravitas
How much is the Shipping + Handling on the $1 per month level? It seems to be
included for 6 or 9 dollars a month.

------
maccruiskeen
A straight razor costs ~$20-$100 for 50 years of shaving, monthly cost: way
less than a dollar.

~~~
AHorihuela
Walking everywhere also saves you money on gas, but do you really want to do
that?

I don't think a straight razor is a fair comparison to their product.

------
lollancf37
For real ?

